# لماذا يعمينا الحب ؟؟



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

الموضوع واضح من هذه الصوره 
لماذا الحب يعمينا عن رؤيه عيوب من نحب؟؟​ 
فى انتظار تعليقاتكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مايو 2010)

*الحب يا كوكو مش بيعمينا احنا اللى بنتغاطى عن اخطأء قاتله  من منظور الحب
لكن الحب مش بيخلينا منشوفش العيوب بدليل ان بيحصل فراق كتيير بين ناس  بيحبو بعض بسبب بعض العيوب لو كان الحب بيعمينا عن رؤية عيوبهم مكنش هيحصل  فراق

موضوع جامد يا مان*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل كوكو 

بس اعتقد 
الحب الاعمى شهوة مش حب 
لان الحب ان تعرف اخطاء من تحب 
وتقبل وتحتوى وتحتضن اخطائة 
وتنبت فية ورود الشفافية والجمال 
وتنزع عنة اشواك اخطائة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2010)

احلى ما فى موضوعك ياكوكو الايموشن اللى جنب فى أنتظار تعليقاتكم 
هههههههه
اللى بيحب شخص ياكوكو بيحبه بكل مميزاته ويكل عيوبه 
وكمان مفيش شخص تلاقيه كامل وزى مانا هوافق بعيوبه أكيد هيكون هو كمان راضى بعيوبى 
لكن حكاية انى مشفش عيوبه دى عشان بحبه دى انا مش حباها أنا اكيد بشوفها بس برضى عنها ومميزاته بتغطى على عيوبه دى 
شكرا ياكوكو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2010)

*عشان بمنتهي البساطة انك بتصدق نفسك ساعتها ولما بتسمع او حتي تشوف اي عيب بتتغاضي عنه عشان انت بتحبه يعني بتشوف مميزاته مش عيوبه بس ده بيبقي لفترة معينة لكن لما بتفوق خلاص ترجع تقول لنفسك ازاي انت عملت كده وتفضل تراجع نفسك علي اللي عملته 

فاهم حاجة d:*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 مايو 2010)

*برايي الشخصي ان الحب فعلا يعمي المحب لكن بشكل مؤقت*

*والسبب ان المشاعر في البدايه هي اللي بتسيطر على الانسان فالعقل بياخد راحه اجباريه *

*والقلب والمشاعر هي اللي بتشتغل فقط *

*لكن زي مقولت لفتره مؤقته لما العقل يبتدي يصحى ويبتدي يشتغل ويبدا يشوف العيوب*

*_ لو في انسان بيحب خليه يراقب نفسه هيلاحظ انو في البدايه فعلا *

*بيتعامى عن اي اخطاء او عيوب من او في حبيبه *

*لكن مع الوقت بيبتدي يفكر وينظر للعيوب دي من باب تاني واللي هو *

*اني عايزا حبيبي يكون افضل الناس وهو ده على فكره السبب الرئيسي في اي مشاكل بتحصل اثناء فترة الحب*

*لان اللي بيحب حد كتير بيزعل منه كتير لما يكتشف اخطائو او عيوبه*


*فان كان الحب اعمى فهو فعلا اعمى لكن عمى مؤقت مش دائم وسبب العمى سيطرة القلب على التفكير لفترة مؤقته *



*شكرا اخي على الموضوع الحساس *
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2010)

اللى بيحب مش بيشوف غير ان حبيبه اجمل ما يكون
ومش بيركز على اى عيوب ليه
ولو لاحظها بيقعد يقول هغيرها
ومع الايام مش هتفضل وهكذا

ميرسى للموضوع كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sony_33 (7 مايو 2010)

*هو مش الحب اعمى
احنا الى بنتغاضى على اخطاء بعض
يعنى بنقعد ن تغاضى نتغاضى نتغاضى
الى ان يفنا الحب ونبتدى نفتح ونحاسب
اتصدق صح الحب اعمى
ربنا يشفية بقى ويفتح
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2010)

*الحب ليه 3 او 4 مراحل مش فاكر*
*انت بتتكلم فى المرحلة الاولى منه ودى احلى مرحلة و زى ما تقول الهدوء الذى يسبق العاصفة*

*1 لما بيبقى الحب فى بداية اشتعاله بيكون الانسان مش شايف اى عيوب فى اللى قدامه و ده بالنسباله احسن حاجة فى العالم و مش شايف فيه اى عيب*
*2 لما تبتدى المشاعر تهدى و يبدأ الانسان ياخد بالو من عيوب اللى قدامه*
*3 معظم المشاعر التيارة و المراهقة والحب الغير حقيقى*
* مش بتنجو من المرحلة اللى فاتت و بتتخلى عن الحبيب لانها مش قادرة تستحمل العيوب دى او اكتشفت ان ده مكنش حب اصلا بل مجرد اعجاب اخذ مساحة اكبر من حقه*

*بس رغم كدة الشعور لا يوصف فعلا جميل بشكل خرافى هههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

لماذا الحب يعمينا عن رؤيه عيوب من نحب؟؟


يقصد بالعمى التغاضى عن عيوب من نحب

فالحب عطاء وتسامح وبذل 


شكرا جدااا موضوع جميل جدا أخى الغالى​


----------



## meero (8 مايو 2010)

انا فعلا معاك الحب اعمى فعلا 
 بس عمى  مؤقت يعنى بيشفى الشخص من العمى دا يكون خلاص خسر  ادبس اى حاجه حصلتله وخلاص  ههههههههههه
وفى مثل بيقول مراية الحب عميه بتخلى الكوسه باميه هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *الحب يا كوكو مش بيعمينا احنا اللى بنتغاطى عن اخطأء قاتله من منظور الحب*
> *لكن الحب مش بيخلينا منشوفش العيوب بدليل ان بيحصل فراق كتيير بين ناس بيحبو بعض بسبب بعض العيوب لو كان الحب بيعمينا عن رؤية عيوبهم مكنش هيحصل فراق*
> 
> *موضوع جامد يا مان*


 
الحب بيعمنا فى الاول 
ولكن مع الوقت بندأ نلاحظ العيوب دى 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مون 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> موضوع جميل كوكو
> 
> بس اعتقد
> الحب الاعمى شهوة مش حب
> ...


 

لا اقصد هذا المعنى 
اقصد ان الحب يعمينا عن اخطاء غيرنا 
او بمعنى اصح اكتر يجعلنا نتجاهل من اخطائهم 
فى امل ان تصلح هذه الاخطاء فى المستقبل 
وان نعمل على المساعده فى اصلاحها 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا اسماشيل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> احلى ما فى موضوعك ياكوكو الايموشن اللى جنب فى أنتظار تعليقاتكم
> 
> هههههههه
> اللى بيحب شخص ياكوكو بيحبه بكل مميزاته ويكل عيوبه
> ...


 
اتفضليه يا مرمر 
مايغلاش عليكى :smil16:
لا اقصد مانشوفهاش خالص 
ولكن نتغاطى عليها 
بمعنى اننا بنرضى عنها فى مقابل اصلاحها مستقبلا 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مرمر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عشان بمنتهي البساطة انك بتصدق نفسك ساعتها ولما بتسمع او حتي تشوف اي عيب بتتغاضي عنه عشان انت بتحبه يعني بتشوف مميزاته مش عيوبه بس ده بيبقي لفترة معينة لكن لما بتفوق خلاص ترجع تقول لنفسك ازاي انت عملت كده وتفضل تراجع نفسك علي اللي عملته *​
> 
> 
> *فاهم حاجة d:*​


 
بالتأكيد 
ورأى سليم 100%
ميرررسى على مرورك يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *برايي الشخصي ان الحب فعلا يعمي المحب لكن بشكل مؤقت*​
> 
> *والسبب ان المشاعر في البدايه هي اللي بتسيطر على الانسان فالعقل بياخد راحه اجباريه *​
> *والقلب والمشاعر هي اللي بتشتغل فقط *​
> ...


 
شكرا على مرورك 
وعلى تعليقك الاكثر من رائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اللى بيحب مش بيشوف غير ان حبيبه اجمل ما يكون​
> ومش بيركز على اى عيوب ليه
> ولو لاحظها بيقعد يقول هغيرها
> ومع الايام مش هتفضل وهكذا​
> ...


 
كلام سليم سندريلا 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2010)

كل حب يعمى الا حب يسوع المسيح ينير العام


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2010)

كل حب يعمى الا حب يسوع المسيح ينير العالم


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هو مش الحب اعمى*
> 
> *احنا الى بنتغاضى على اخطاء بعض*
> *يعنى بنقعد ن تغاضى نتغاضى نتغاضى*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه
يارب يفتح 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا سونى  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *الحب ليه 3 او 4 مراحل مش فاكر*
> *انت بتتكلم فى المرحلة الاولى منه ودى احلى مرحلة و زى ما تقول الهدوء الذى يسبق العاصفة*
> 
> *1 لما بيبقى الحب فى بداية اشتعاله بيكون الانسان مش شايف اى عيوب فى اللى قدامه و ده بالنسباله احسن حاجة فى العالم و مش شايف فيه اى عيب*
> ...


 


كلامك رائع وفعلا صح 
بس اخر نقطه تحــــفه 
*



فعلا جميل بشكل خرافى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

ههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
نورتنى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> لماذا الحب يعمينا عن رؤيه عيوب من نحب؟؟​
> 
> 
> يقصد بالعمى التغاضى عن عيوب من نحب​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرورك استاذى 
وعلى تعليقك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

meero قال:


> انا فعلا معاك الحب اعمى فعلا
> بس عمى مؤقت يعنى بيشفى الشخص من العمى دا يكون خلاص خسر ادبس اى حاجه حصلتله وخلاص ههههههههههه
> وفى مثل بيقول مراية الحب عميه بتخلى الكوسه باميه هههههههه


 
ههههههههههه
جامد المثل ده 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> كل حب يعمى الا حب يسوع المسيح ينير العالم


 
بالفعل الحب الوحيد القادر ان ينير العالم 
شكرا ليك اخى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

